

Ask HN, on startup naming. We need some input - TreBerd

Our startup is simple- we provide a mobile app for apartment residents to message the staff, receive updates/events/alerts, message their neighbors, and pay rent. Very simple, but we already have 15 complexes that are using it. With our demo days in less than a month (Flashpoint@ GT), what do we call this? We are simply out of ideas. :(
======
keiferski
I run a naming service (<http://namingkings.com/>) and can definitely help you
out.

Also, you may find these articles useful: <http://namingkings.com/blog/case-
studies>

------
mchannon
My vote:

heysuper.com

(it's even available!)

~~~
jiggity
love the name! nice mnemonic too. triggers recall right when you're looking
for contact.

------
helen842000
Hmm, throw a few words out that you use when selling to the complexes? First
names that come to mind are :-

Concierge, ApartmentSuper, ComplexSimple, TowerBlock

I could easily generate a list for you guys to consider. Email is in my
profile.

------
zio99
You could go for abstract or literal, but don't mix the two. Read guide to
naming your startup: <http://jonpolygon.com/2011/07/guide-to-naming-your-
startup/>

------
russtrpkovski
Try <http://impossibility.org/> Ive had good luck with its suggestions in the
past.

------
xackpot
Instead of a Noun which sound quite static, Verb will let the users engage in
action. My take: RunApt, EngageBlock, DoComplex, CondoDo.

------
genwin
You should have gotten heysuper.com by now! That's a great name.

------
philip1209
What about 'Land Overlord"? The .com is available . . .

~~~
kingdm
Sounds like an RPG! :)

------
zio99
Condo Connect

------
zio99
Snap Point

